# 24 Australians arrested for deliberately setting fires



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 7, 2020)

And that’s just the ones they caught. 
Obviously Global Warming causes arson. 

24 Australians arrested for deliberately setting fires this season


----------



## Penelope (Jan 7, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> And that’s just the ones they caught.
> Obviously Global Warming causes arson.
> 
> 24 Australians arrested for deliberately setting fires this season





> In addition to those facing the most serious charges of starting fires intentionally, authorities said another 53 people are facing legal action for not complying with the state's fire ban and 47 people have faced legal action for discarding a lit cigarette or match on land.



No, but global warming causes a fire ban.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 7, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > And that’s just the ones they caught.
> ...


Yeah, nobody has ever had a burn ban before!


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2020)

Australia is big area but a great majority of the population is concentrated in a relatively small area.

Those human caused fires.  

Just like the mismanagement of resources and human activity in California caused fires.

Then the idiot Environmental Wackos blame the fires on that stupid AGW scam.


----------



## MindWars (Jan 7, 2020)

as long as the sheep keep believing that AGENDA 2050 IS A GAWD DAM CONSPIRACY THE LONGER AND MORE these elite pigs get away with stealing your land and yes the USA to dumbasses.


----------



## MindWars (Jan 7, 2020)

Nearly 200 People Arrested Across Australia For Deliberately Starting Bushfires

they made sure KIDS did it oh I wonder why.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 2, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> And that’s just the ones they caught.
> Obviously Global Warming causes arson.
> 
> 24 Australians arrested for deliberately setting fires this season


Has the liberal media in australia suggested any motive for deliberately starting fires?

i wonder how many of the 24 are environmentalist wackos who are freaked out by the manmade global warming doomsday hoax?


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 2, 2020)

24? WTF?

Is arson some sort of Aussie pastime?

Aye, mate! Let's throw some shrimp on the barbie, slam gigantic cans of Foster's, box a kangaroo, crank up the AC/DC and start shit on fire.


----------



## Corazon (Feb 18, 2020)

MindWars said:


> View attachment 298847
> 
> Nearly 200 People Arrested Across Australia For Deliberately Starting Bushfires
> 
> they made sure KIDS did it oh I wonder why.


If found guilty this people should spend 30 years in prison for what they've done


----------



## Picaro (Feb 18, 2020)

MindWars said:


> View attachment 298847
> 
> Nearly 200 People Arrested Across Australia For Deliberately Starting Bushfires
> 
> they made sure KIDS did it oh I wonder why.



Yes The last number I heard was 183 arrested, so this story is probably closest.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 22, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> 24? WTF?
> 
> Is arson some sort of Aussie pastime?
> 
> Aye, mate! Let's throw some shrimp on the barbie, slam gigantic cans of Foster's, box a kangaroo, crank up the AC/DC and start shit on fire.


As we know from the aussie libs visiting this forum that country has as many wierdos as America does


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 22, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> And that’s just the ones they caught.
> Obviously Global Warming causes arson.
> 
> 24 Australians arrested for deliberately setting fires this season


How dare you!


----------



## Likkmee (Feb 22, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> 24? WTF?
> 
> Is arson some sort of Aussie pastime?
> 
> Aye, mate! Let's throw some shrimp on the barbie, slam gigantic cans of Foster's, box a kangaroo, crank up the AC/DC and start shit on fire.


Look no further than the genetic history and research how Australia came to be.Our founders got the fuck out of that shithole run by royals and inhabited by snaggletooth inbred "subjects" and they took their absolute scum and shipped them to an island prison full of highly poisonous everything they considered it barely livable(not even good tea or teapots). Bloody defects mate.
https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/first-australian-penal-colony-established


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 22, 2020)

Another legacy of British arrogance and tyranny.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Feb 23, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > 24? WTF?
> ...


Where else could they put their criminals and the Irish? My God, the Irish alone!


----------

